# Lets see your homade go cart pics



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Anyone build any wild go carts or homemade 3 or 4 wheelers? Ive seen a guy build a homemade 3 wheeler from the back of a garden tractor and a 250 dirtbike front fork. He useded it to haul people out on Breast Bay ice for a while. Well ive got a 379 cc skidoo motor that would make a great go cart. Im looking for pictures or ideas for this sort of project.


----------



## danger (May 20, 2003)

MUST BE A MADD MAN ARE YOU SURE THATS ENUFF MOTOR


----------



## outsider (Feb 16, 2002)

Butt I have several buddies that love this sort of project.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Well I got a body for it now. Im slowly getting there. I found a fiberglass go cart truck body sitting next to the curb for the trash!!!


----------

